# These bees don't need no stinkin' hive.



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Those are fun*

but a whole lotta work!

All I can figure is tearing it up and shake em onto used frames of drawn comb.

I had a small one once that I trimmed and stuffed into a nuc box and put another box of comb above it. They didn't co-operate, I had to use brute force.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Those pictures are great, I have never seen that before. I am thinking it probably is much more common in the south then the north, simply because the weather conditions are so harsh here, the bees really wouldn't have a chance come fall and into winter.

How long do you think that swarm has been there?


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Swarm you say?*

That don't look like a swarm to me. That is an established colony. They were there to stay!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

They must have set up shop earlier this year -- mid-March swarms are not uncommon. I'm guessing they would have bounced back from their losses during the cold snap (freezing temps for 2-3 nights). But they would not survive the next winter.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Oh?*

>But they would not survive the next winter.

Don't be so sure about that. I have seen them survive our harsh winters here. It's not common, but it can be done as long as they have good numbers and enough stores going into winter.

Two years ago I removed one that was attached to the NW side of a building. Our NW winds are our coldest and prevailing winds here. I removed 11 deep frames of brood the first week of April and it produced a good crop that year too.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

*keep an eye out*

Exposed hives like that are a hallmark of AHB. GA is right next to FL. If you hived that colony I'd watch thier behavior for aggresiveness.

They would have probably survived a GA winter - provided the mites didn't get to them first. That yellow looking comb doesn't look new to me.


----------

